# We finally found bedlington puppies!!!!!



## Pamela

how cute - I never knew they came in other colors - only have seen white! can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## kathyd

Actually, they don't come in white :wink:! The black ones will clear out to what they call blue which is a light grey. The dark brown (liver) will clear to a pale sandy colour and the one who looks two-tone is a sandy and tan. He'll end up being an even lighter sandy colour. Because sandy and tan are so close in shade, he won't really look two-toned when he's grown but he'll have ligher legs, belly and top knot.

Here are pictures of the 2 common colours: blue and liver. The blue dog (the momma to these puppies) would have been born jet black. The liver one is my last bedlington, Ziggy. He was the colour of a chocolate lab when I first met him.


----------



## gwtwmum2

How exciting! I'm so glad for you. I thought they came in white too - so I must've seen a blue? The show in Kentucky this year had quite a few of them (more than I had seen at any other show).
Keep us posted! Will you get your puppy at 8 weeks or do they wait until they are older?


----------



## kathyd

gwtwmum2 said:


> How exciting! I'm so glad for you. I thought they came in white too - so I must've seen a blue? The show in Kentucky this year had quite a few of them (more than I had seen at any other show).
> Keep us posted! Will you get your puppy at 8 weeks or do they wait until they are older?


Blue is the most common colour, so that's probably what you saw. If they were sandy, then they're a very pale colour, so they might be mistaken for white. Some people used to call Ziggy (the liver) white and I always wondered if they thought I let him go around dirty all the time!

The breeder prefers to keep them until they're 9 - 10 weeks old, so we have about 6 more weeks before we can bring one home. We'll be travelling to see them once or twice more before then if all goes well.


----------



## maddiek

Wow...learn something new every day. I too thought they were only white. And didn't know that their color changed.


----------



## WonderPup

Wow, thats so exciting, how wonderful for you!! I've never seen them in any color other than white, thanx for the pics, thats amazing LoL. Hope you get the girl you have your heart on, but I'm sure you'll be thrilled with whichever puppy comes your way. What a neat breed  Congrats


----------



## Sivaro

Congratulations


----------



## roxy25

Congrats Bedlingtons are great dogs ! and they are so soft !!


----------



## SECRETO

Congrats!

Ive heared they are cool little dogs.


----------



## creativeparti

omg im so jelious i couldnt decided weather to get a edlington or a poodle when i first started looking for a dog but the poodle won when i saw my todd 

heres some pics of some beddies i saw at a dog grooming comp i competed at on monday just gone


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Oh my... they are sooooo weird looking! What kind of personality do they have? Similar to a poodle?


----------



## Sivaro

Span 12-14 Years (approx) 

AppearanceBedlington Terrier has been described as having the heart of a lion and the looks of a sheep. They are lean, lithe and muscular, capable of great speed and agility. The thick double coat is a mixture of soft and harsher hair and comes in liver, blue and sandy, the build under the coat is whippet like.

HistoryThe Bedlington terrier is one of the more unusal terriers. Coming from Nothumberland and first known as the Rothbury terrier, in the early 1800's Joseph Ainsley from Bedlington bred his Rothbury terriers and named the offspring Bedlington Terriers. The Bedlington Terrier was reknown for his abilities as a rat catcher with the Bedlington miners, small game hunter and gypsies. His indomitable courage and endurance made him a popular and useful companion with gypsies when they went poaching.

TemperamentThe Bedlington is a wonderful family dog, affectionate, responsive and equally happy having an energetic game with children or curled up on the chair in front of the TV. The Bedlington is a social animal, he loves all people and will tolerate other family pets. Always walk on a lead except in safe off lead area's as they love to run and chase.

Care / GroomingThey need to be brushed every couple of days and not bathed too often as the coat will become lank. Professional clipping will need to be done about every 6 weeks. They shed very little coat and are considered very low allergy.

HealthBedlingtons may have an inherited liver problem known as Copper Toxicosis, breeders are testing for this and it is important that when considering a puppy you should ask about testing. Eye problems such as cataracts and retinal disease have also been seen.


----------



## kathyd

Thanks, Siv. That description fits with our experience with our 3 bedlingtons. They're very intelligent and easy to train. In fact, I found them easier than Murphy because they are less likely to ask what happens if they don't do what's asked :wink:

Ours were all quiet and very friendly. They have great stamina but don't absolutely have to have as much excercise as a standard poodle. Their look is odd at first, but it grows on you and it is very distinctive. And the coat is the softest I've ever felt and stays that way their entire life. 

Newpoodlemum, thanks for posting those pictures. That puppy stage that you see in the second picture is when they're at their most irresistable in terms of looks in the eyes of our family. They're a bit scruffy with that cute mohawk!


----------



## spoofan

Congrats!!!
I remember when I first came to North America,how surprised I was not to see any bedlingtons.
It was a hugely popular breed in Europe,at least back then.


----------

